# How do you train a lazy puppy?



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm trying to train her with treats but she is so lazy. She just lays, or sits, there. I try to get her come to me or something with a treat. She shows interest in the treat, she wants it, but she won't get up and come to me to get it, and I'm only 3 feet away from her. Sometimes she will stretch out and scoot forward a couple inches but thats it. 

Once in a while I can get her to do stuff but its rare. When she is a playful mood I can get her to fetch a few times.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Treats (and the training) work even better when they're really hungry. Some dogs are more interested in squeaky toys, a game of tug or a tennis ball. One of the 'tricks' to training is waiting for the dog to be ready...want's attention...wants to do something...that's the ideal time to train even if it's inconvenient for you at that moment.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

A good piece of advice I got from a trainer once was that you have to be more exciting to the dog than whatever else is holding its attention. It's hard to achieve sometimes, esp. if you can't figure out what gets your dog excited. You might try higher value treats if you haven't already, e.g. cut up chicken or hot dogs or Natural Balance rolls. If that doesn't work, keep trying different things until you hit on something your dog really goes nuts for. It will make training so much easier.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I have the king of lazy dogs, as I just posted in another thread. I could only keep him excited for a few minutes at a time, with HIGH value treats (think steak, or real liver, not the liver treats). I'd quit before he got bored.


----------



## kritterkare (Aug 18, 2009)

sandypuppy said:


> i'm trying to train her with treats but she is so lazy. She just lays, or sits, there. I try to get her come to me or something with a treat. She shows interest in the treat, she wants it, but she won't get up and come to me to get it, and i'm only 3 feet away from her. Sometimes she will stretch out and scoot forward a couple inches but thats it.
> 
> Once in a while i can get her to do stuff but its rare. When she is a playful mood i can get her to fetch a few times.


get you a lead that is 6 feet long make sure she has a collar on and it fits properly. Call her and pullon the lead make her come to you when she does then give her a treat. Then go in to walking on a lead then you canwork on other commands


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll try that with the lead. 
She already walks pretty well on a leash. I mean pretty well for a puppy who has only been using a leash for a few days.
I use a really high quality soft Alaskan salmon treat, she doesn't like hot dogs, I'll keep trying other things too. 
It's not that anything is holding her attention. She just doesn't want to move. She just lays there and looks at me. I'm glad shes low energy because I have Chronic fatigue and I'm very low energy so she is the best fit for me. I just didn't think she would absolutely NOT MOVE for treats lol. When she will work with me its like Foyerhawk's dog, its only for a couple minutes and then shes done. 

Sometimes she does get bursts of energy, but its always late in the evening and early in the morning when I'm at my lowest.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

What is this dog's breed and age? 

If she really won't get up or move, she could just be bored, lazy, or unsure so simply shutting down. But, physical concerns do cross the mind. Are you sure she doesn't have some growing pains or a sore muscle or anything?


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

Foyerhawk said:


> What is this dog's breed and age?
> 
> If she really won't get up or move, she could just be bored, lazy, or unsure so simply shutting down. But, physical concerns do cross the mind. Are you sure she doesn't have some growing pains or a sore muscle or anything?


She is about 3 1/2 months old. She is a mutt. 1/4 dachshund, 1/4 pekingese, the rest is a mix of rhodesian ridgeback, lab, boxer, chow, english bulldog. 
I'm positive there is nothing wrong with her and she is in perfect health. She livens up around other dogs, then she just wants to play, play, play.


----------

